# Audio interface for virtual instrument use only?



## R. Soul (May 10, 2013)

Is there any point in getting RME / Apogee / Benchmark etc. when all you do is use virtual instruments?

I'm thinking about getting a new pc and a new audio interface but I've realised that it's been years since I've used anything other than virtual instruments so I don't see a point in getting high quality pre-amps, line-in input etc.

I obviously want low latency and it should work on Win 7 64 bit but other than that I'm not too picky.

Perhaps Steinberg UR-22 or Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 or maybe even something cheaper?
They do actually both have pre-amps but I'm struggling to find anything that doesn't?

If I could spend even less and not have pre-amps that would be good - the pre-amp money could go towards a new VSTi :mrgreen:


----------



## Symfoniq (May 10, 2013)

I have the same question, R. Soul, so I'm going to watch this thread with interest.


----------



## mark812 (May 10, 2013)

If you want something in between and don't want to compromise on quality, take a look at Native Instruments Komplete Audio 6, it's superb, especially for the money.


----------



## Daryl (May 10, 2013)

Unfortunately the quality of drivers is a key element in determining whether or not an interface can operate well at low latencies. I would suggest that you have a look at Dawbench to see the various figures. Then you can decide where best to spend your money.

http://forum.dawbench.com/showthread.ph ... ase/page13

PS don't waste money on Apogee.

D


----------



## BenG (May 10, 2013)

I had the same question when I was looking for an audio interface. 

I ended getting the Komplete Audio 6 and as Mark812 said, it is fantastic. Great sound, nice design, simple to use and very affordable.


----------



## lee (May 10, 2013)

A used rme hdspe aio could be a very good choice, because of solid drivers and good sound quality, and a decent price. That's what I chose, and I think Jay Asher used tto have one too before he switched to UA.


----------



## TGV (May 10, 2013)

Having audio-in can be useful. I'm a rank amateur, but I've recorded a few guitar and vocal parts for my own pleasure, and mixed real synths with virtual ones, and then it comes in quite handy. But, nothing that would warrant an expensive A/D stage.

That said, read up on the user experiences of the interfaces you're mentioning: it's not all rosy, and consider buying it at a place with good customer support and knowledgeable staff.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 10, 2013)

lee @ Fri May 10 said:


> A used rme hdspe aio could be a very good choice, because of solid drivers and good sound quality, and a decent price. That's what I chose, and I think Jay Asher used tto have one too before he switched to UA.



Actually I still have it and a UAD Quad, have not gone to an Apollo (at least yet.)


----------



## R. Soul (May 11, 2013)

Daryl @ Fri May 10 said:


> Unfortunately the quality of drivers is a key element in determining whether or not an interface can operate well at low latencies. I would suggest that you have a look at Dawbench to see the various figures. Then you can decide where best to spend your money.
> 
> http://forum.dawbench.com/showthread.ph ... ase/page13
> 
> ...


Not sure how to read that chart?
I mean what's the difference between RME HDSPe (10) and NI Komplete audio 6 (5.69)?
If it a case of RME giving a 5 ms delay at 256 samples and NI 10 ms then most of the list looks acceptable to me.

Lee: Not sure what the 2nd hand price for rme hdspe aio is? There's not a single one on ebay. I have a feeling it's more than I want to pay anyway.


----------



## muk (May 12, 2013)

On the same boat here. If it was for audio quality only, I would get an ODAC. However, low latency Asio is a must for me. Asio4all is ok as a workaround, but I think that I could get lower latency with a dedicated driver. Plus multiclient Asio would be handy at times.
Maybe the new Steinberg UR22 is a good option? It's sturdy, portable and reasonably priced (150$)


----------



## Daryl (May 12, 2013)

R. Soul @ Sat May 11 said:


> Not sure how to read that chart?
> I mean what's the difference between RME HDSPe (10) and NI Komplete audio 6 (5.69)?
> If it a case of RME giving a 5 ms delay at 256 samples and NI 10 ms then most of the list looks acceptable to me.
> 
> Lee: Not sure what the 2nd hand price for rme hdspe aio is? There's not a single one on ebay. I have a feeling it's more than I want to pay anyway.


The chart basically gives you an overall performance figure, taking various factors at various latencies into consideration. Therefore 10 is the best you are going to get, 5 is pretty mediocre and 1 is absolute cr*p.

If you want the info on individual interfaces, scroll down and read the respective tables. What should interest you is the figures for CV and NCV as they are a Kontakt test. CV is "with convolution reverb in Kontakt" and NCV is without.

Alternatively, you can download the test and try it out yourself with your current audio interface, to see how it shapes up.

D


----------



## PMortise (Jun 4, 2013)

@ R. Soul: So, what'd you end up going with?

@ Anyone else: how's the performance with USB these days compared to firewire? I'm putting together a light, portable rig with a Macbook Air, and like the OP I need an interface for VI use only. The RME Babyface (while very nice) is a bit pricey for my needs at this point.

I saw that thread on Cliff Martinez' mobile studio and saw his FA-66, but I'm thinking of USB for the interface so that I can use the TB port for streaming samples. Does anyone have any thoughts/experience with this?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 4, 2013)

I do use a couple of inputs for mic and guitar, otherwise I'm pretty much all in the box. I bought a Babyface last year and love it. While the latency is good, it's not the primary reason for being so enamoured with it... I can't understate how fantastic it is to have true multiclient drivers so I can run multiple ASIO applications simultaneously (caveat - without some virtual midi cabling, you can only use the midi side on one at a time). The TotalMix software is also very useful, though it can take a while to get your head how it's configured. Also just love the build quality and the stabbing of the volume control to dim the output - amazingly useful. I will expand via ADAT at some stage to allow for more inputs and surround outputs - nice to know it can handle it.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jun 4, 2013)

Daryl @ Fri May 10 said:


> PS don't waste money on Apogee.
> 
> D



Completely agree as the owner of a Duet (original). Not at all impressed. The drivers are not that great. My old original MOTU 896 is much better. I want to replace both with RME.

Drivers are everything for real-time VI performance. Not just for low latency, but even with gobs of latency, if the driver is poor, it will tie up the CPU and cause drop-outs. With the Apogee, I get CPU drop-outs on an 8-Core Mac Pro when there is still CPU to burn... It's the drivers. I will not miss it.


----------



## SamiMatar (Jun 5, 2013)

I had a hefty pro tools hdx setup left over from my recording studio. I ran into some problems with my Digi 192 so I sent it in for replacement. In the meantime, I was working with my PC's built-in audio and ASIO4ALL. I had no technical issues, with latency around 15.3ms on a 512 buffer. For myself, i don't see a need for an external interface if there is no analog signals involved. Assuming your computer can handle it.


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 5, 2013)

Funny you should mention it SamiMatar cause as my new PC arrived before I got to order an audio interface I tried the internal one with ASIO4ALL. I think I'm getting 16ms and 256 sampls which is quite good. Only issue is that I don't have a volume for my headphones, but for the moment I'm considering just hooking up a headphone amp I've got lying around. 

Would getting an external audio interface free up cpu? I do think the cpu usage is a big high considering my new PC should be 400% faster than the old one.


----------



## passenger57 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd actually could use some advice here as well. I'm doing some live recording, and need to upgrade my interface.
Anyone here use Motu or Focusrite Saffire Pro 40? 
I would like the best bang for the buck in regards to good latency and sound quality but I'd be willing to shell out the big bucks for the higher end ones if there is a convincing argument to get one.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I used to use a Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 DSP, and it worked really well. Much better ASIO driver than ASIO4ALL. Plus the focusrite pre-amps are great value.
I now use a MOTU 828mk3 Hybrid, which is the same deal. I get much better results than ASIO4ALL.
I needed the 828mk3 for routing reasons (optical ins/outs) and I like the CueMix software and the ability to use it without a computer.
I use Windows 7 64bit by the way.


----------



## Adrian Myers (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been enjoying the Lexicon U42s for quite a while. It's been rock-solid, very responsive, and very convenient for its multiple outs. Plus it looks straight out of vintage Star Trek http://www.audiovengeance.com/images/products/detail/lex_io_u42_angla.jpg (http://www.audiovengeance.com/images/pr ... _angla.jpg)

The new Scarlett XiX boxes look very appealing. Anybody have one?


----------



## GrimeBrett (Jun 16, 2013)

I picked up a used NI Komplete Audio 6 on eBay and I love it! Great sound, very low latency and incredibly easy to use. With the integrated audio drivers on my Asus MB I was getting about 40ms of latency, but with the KA6 I'm only getting 7 or 8ms. Plus, I think it's good to have the option of doing some live recording (or manual sampling) if a job happens to call for it. 

Long story short, I too was wondering if I could get away with not buying an interface since I only work with virtual instruments, but I'm really glad I got the unit. So far its been WELL worth the money.


----------



## passenger57 (Jun 16, 2013)

The only thing I'm wondering if I should wait to get a high end interface with thunderbolt. If I upgrade to the new mac pro, that would be the only option without an adapter. 
Also I'm intrigued by the UA apollo-16. Having some audio processing done outside the mac would be nice.
Then again I'm slightly off topic as I want an interface that is good for DAW and live audio recording


----------



## trumpoz (Jun 16, 2013)

RME have some of the best drivers in the business - cant go wrong with them. I'm on 2nd hand hdsp9632 and it is going great except for heavy templates when I saturate the pci bandwidth. The rme aio would be great and if you need additional inputs down the track you can connect other inputs via Adat (which is what I'm doing).


----------



## snattack (Jun 16, 2013)

RME Babyface is probably what you're looking for. RME stability with minimum i/o:s, just for the processing. I had a Presonus card before my RME UCX, the difference in stability and latency is HUGE.


----------

